# classical music short film



## antnhec (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi, there's a new music composition film on youtube, it's called morphing music it was made by various classical groups, 100 players in all, some professional some amature. Myself and local muscicians are trying to encourage the making of such films here in the North of Enlgand..if you could visit the link below to wach film, which is 5 mins, and maybe leave feedback it would help us show that there is an interest in such works... we are trying to encourage the making of more such works, also feel free to pass on the link to anyone you think may be interested...


----------

